# Got this years little piglets yesterday!!!



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

My buddy has been keeping them at his place for a few weeks until I'm to a point where I can feed and water these critters. He and another buddy brought them out yesterday, 9 of the 15 anyway. What a trip thes babies are...one jumped over the gate of the pickup and made a run for freedom, both my dogs and my one buddy in hot pursuit...he finally caught it after a 1/4 mile jaunt and one of the dogs tripped it up. It was a sight to see him running across the field holding his sweatpants up and going full out after this little piglet.

Any way we got them in their new home and they are settling in...we sold 2 of them to another buddy who wants to try his hand at raising them. We kept 4 back at my buddies because they are runts. We're going to get a little size on them and reintroduce 2 back into the herd. We're going to hold out a gilt and a boar for mating purposes and next years run.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i can only hope one is named simple john!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

SJ
Jodyand
Andy 
Toba
Ingersoll

I got ya'll covered:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *SJ
> Jodyand
> Andy
> ...


ALRIGHT :thumbsup: I got a pig named after meartydanc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

What!! no termy? or even better no GT5000??


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Come on sj he don't wont to ruin them


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *What!! no termy? or even better no GT5000?? *


Nope, not on this farm....only happy, stable piglets.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

What kind are they? 

I like fooling with pigs myself. usually rasie up a couple every year (Durocs). Years back we picked up a couple of 50# from a place and there was a runt that the hog farmer threw in for free. It was covered in lice and ticks and was just about hairless, and could easily fit through the typical openings on a hog or cattle panel. It was a tiny critter. The wife wanted to keep it though, but I wanted to knock it in the head and get rid of it. Anyway once home she gave it a bath and got rid of ther lice and ticks, and babied that thing. She gave it to the youngest son at that time, andi t used to follow him around like a dog. Everytime you went out the back door you had to step over that thing as it used to like to lay at the back steps. Well that little football sized porker eventually got to be too big to step over. I had tried to talk my son into giving up that hog and have it slaughtered, as keeping such a anaimal for a pet was not feasible.. Nothing doing, no amount of talk would get him to let me have her butchered. One time when taking a steer to get butchered, my son was with me in the truck, and he kept telling me he was hungry.......He did not eat breakfast that morning, and wanted to stop at McDonals etc.....so eventually when we came up on a HArdees, I said Iwold trade him the hog for a steak biscuit and juice....and he agreed  Now that old hog wa mine, and when I went to pickup the steer after it was processed carried that porker along. It topped out at 485 pounds. From a little runt to a huge hog and no telling how much feed and other goodies that critter ate. We usually raise em up starting in late summer and carry them until early summer or spring,as its just to hot to fool with them here in this area. They like their mud holes and cool water to get into and so do the mosquitos. Some great BBQ tablefare!

I think a hog is about the smartest barnyard animal,and second is goats, then chickens and then cows. Horses and sheep don't even rate.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *ALRIGHT :thumbsup: I got a pig named after meartydanc *


:ditto: 



Hmmmmmm Pig named after you??? Is that a good thing?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee how are the pigs doings are they getting fat :question: Im ready:eat:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *SJ
> Jodyand
> Andy
> ...


So what one has gotten the fatest?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

They go to the butcher on November 3rd...They range in weight from 225 to 300 by that day....Raised Durocs for the first time...very hearty breed....full of spunk and sass..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *So what one has gotten the fatest?   *


Fortunately....Ingersoll did!!:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Fortunately....Ingersoll did!!:lmao: :lmao: *



LOL I would expect nothing else.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well your not feeding jodyand enough:lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well the pigs went to market a couple of weeks ago. They weighed in from a high of 288 to a low of 182. My favorite this year was a Duroc gilt, she'd squeal with delight when I'd go down to the pen...loved to have her ears scratched...she came in at 276...She'll be coming back home next week to her new digs....my freezer:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Wheres my ham Or better yet whens the BBQ:eat:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I honestly couldnt do it....raise something then eat it? not for me.....I would bond with it too much.....you see I like animals way more than humans.....otherway around ( skip the eating part) no problem at all  :furious: 

Not judgeing you on it, just gave you my perspective

Ducati


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

We had 'pet' pigs when I was a kid.. They had names like Hambone, Sir Bacon (I thru IV), Porkchop (1,2,3) and Hamlet (for the runt we got one year).. The calves my brother raised for 4H & FFA were named in the same fashion.. We all knew they were going to be in the freezer, so it wasn't too traumatic..


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

:eat: :eat: just let us know when the BBQ is!


----------



## scout180 (Jul 22, 2004)

Argee,

Do not breed that gilt to her sibling! Maybe trade your boar with someone who doesn't carry the same blood line....

I was raised on purebred Hampshires. We kept at least 60 sows and had 2, sometimes 3, boars. Introduced a new line every year, based on carcass yields, etc. of the sire and dam.

Dave in VA
Raised Fulton Co., IN


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scout180 _
> *Argee,
> 
> Do not breed that gilt to her sibling! Maybe trade your boar with someone who doesn't carry the same blood line....
> ...


Unless I read the saga incorrectly that would be impossible but then I never could figure out if the light stayed on when the freezer door was shut!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I honestly couldnt do it....raise something then eat it? not for me.....I would bond with it too much.....you see I like animals way more than humans.....otherway around ( skip the eating part) no problem at all  :furious:
> 
> Not judgeing you on it, just gave you my perspective
> ...


No offense taken...there is a lot of people that get to close to the animals that they raise for food...that's where you've gotta keep your perspective....my dogs are my pets...all the other critters are food or beasts of burden...although I kinda have taken a liken to my barn cats.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by scout180 _
> *Argee,
> 
> Do not breed that gilt to her sibling! Maybe trade your boar with someone who doesn't carry the same blood line....
> ...


Good advice Dave...There are no gilts left to breed...slaughtered them all...I leave the breeding part of the equation to some one else...have contemplated it, but not yet.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

The key to raising an animal and eating it is not to name that animal......I went in halfs with my father one year in raising up a nice angus steer......He was number #117...............my step mother and father decided to call him Blackie..........blackie was very friendly........One day blackie came to the size to have him slaughtered, so off he went........got him back in a heap of boxes and bags, and we divided up the meat amongst us.........That night the wife was already in the process of making some steaks (Blackie steaks no less) and we got a knock on the door...........Open the door and there was my father, holding a covered tray......he said here is a roast that mom made for you............I replied, thats nice, but heck why make us a roast when we got all this meat already........his reply was that she made the roast, set it on the table and when it gont to cutting into it, none of them could eat Blackie.......... They just sat there staring at that roast...........in the end we wound up with all the meat..........and they ate chicken that night, along with the big bowl of mashed taters and corn.......

Same thing happened when we slaughtered hogs we raised. They looked at them like pets, I looked at them like ribs, chops and roasts.........I was given a wormy runt piglet one time. It was a puny little critter infested with lice and ticks and abaout 1/4th as large as its siblings was. My son raised it up and it was pretty neat, up to a certain point. After it topped out at 400+ pounds it was a problem. But no way was he gonna give it up to slaughter.....He was only about 8 at the time, but one day when taking another steer to the meat cutter, my son had wanted to stop at a fast food for something to eat........I did not, but soon we struck up a deal, I would trade him a orange juice and steak biscuit at Hardees for his pig.........he agreed to the deal, so eventually his old pig wound up in the freezer as well..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *The key to raising an animal and eating it is not to name that animal......*


I named my pigs....Lets see there was Pork Chop, Bacon Bits, Links and Patty (as in saugage)....not to mention my favorite trio...Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner....


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Perhaps if the name makes you hungry that helps. :eat: 

Mark:lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Consider the pet that goes to the butcher as a gift from your pet...It will keep you in the bacon all winter long.:lmao: 

By the way Argee, why don't you fire up your smoker and do a couple butt's and fresh picnic's and give us a call and I am sure some of us in here will beat a path to your door...artydanc :eat: now:furious:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well the one that I had butchered for myself was my favorite pig. I will be picking her up from the butcher in a few days and bringing her home....except now her new quarters is closer to me than before...it's my freezer:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well we had a ham from my favorite pig Ezmiralda for Christmas dinner. The ham was tasty:thumbsup: 

<img src=http://photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/Critters/th_95c630fd.jpg>


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ernieg _
> *
> By the way Argee, why don't you fire up your smoker and do a couple butt's and fresh picnic's and give us a call and I am sure some of us in here will beat a path to your door...artydanc :eat: now:furious: *


Sounds like a good idea...:lmao: Just as soon as I can dig the smoker out of the snow!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Sounds like a good idea...:lmao: Just as soon as I can dig the smoker out of the snow! *


Start digging were on our way:driving: :driving: :driving: :lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Well we had a ham from my favorite pig Ezmiralda for Christmas dinner. The ham was tasty:thumbsup:
> 
> <img src=http://photobucket.com/albums/v226/Argee/Critters/th_95c630fd.jpg> *



bye bye ezmiralda.. man thats cold!!! name her.. fatten her up then eat her... 

:furious: 


if your freezer is too full PM me.. ill send you my address... 

ezmiralda ribs..
ezmiralda smoked shoulder..
ezmiralda pork roast
and my favorite would probably be.. 
ezmiralda bacon..


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *bye bye ezmiralda.. man thats cold!!! name her.. fatten her up then eat her...
> 
> :furious:
> ...


Your right....but life is cold...but not as cold as Ezmiralda is:lmao: as she is resting in my freezer...thanks for the offer to save my freezer form over fill but...I have one of those D-E-E-P chest type


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Your right....but life is cold...but not as cold as Ezmiralda is:lmao: as she is resting in my freezer... *



Now thats funny!!!! (unless your ezmiralda)


----------

